# What's Your Lazy Supper?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pasta Fagioli, pasta with brocolli, pasta with cauliflower, pasta with peas
are all my lazy dinners…then there’s bratwurst or franks, a can of beans and some kraut…all slapped together with little to no effort.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ceviche and salsa, with tostadas. 

(Optionally, under the palm trees.)


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Reheated or cold Palm Tree Chicken (already made and refrigerated), with some raw carrots.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Anything on the grill. Chicken thighs are a perennial favorite. I've gotten fancy and added a rub lately, but even just plain they're hard to beat. Add rice and a vegetable and it's a meal. Veggies which cook well on the grill include zucchini and summer squash, cut lengthwise with a bit of oil and seasoning if desired. Even broccoli and cauliflower can be sliced thin and grilled. I tried potato wedges on the grill for the first time the other day, and they came out good.

Inside, the Instant Pot is the go-to appliance for lazy meals. One-pot lasagna is a favorite, but the possibilities are endless.

When it's just me, I'll use a Zatarain's jambalaya mix box and throw in some leftover meat scraps and about half a package of frozen pepper and onion strips. I might substitute frozen stir-fry vegetables for the peppers and onions. Love those pea pods and baby corn. I get 2-3 lunches out of one box.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Flour tortilla, refried beans, nopalitos, queso fresco, fold in half and heat on a griddle and it's tastes good enough to eat, several. Corona Extra to wash it down.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Whatever is in the fridge nearing a lab experiment, wrapped in a tortilla and zapped !


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Naan bread pizza. Easy. Toppings optional except cheese and sauce.
I buy the small ones. Brush with olive oil and toast 500° on a pre-heated sheet pan for a minuet or two. Remove, turn over and dress to your liking. Return to hot oven 500°
When cheese is melted its time to eat.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

What my mom called mince and mash. 

1) Brown ground beef. 
2) Make gravy with beef (Bisto powder and water mixed in and stirred) adjust as needed.
3) Mashed potatoes.
4) Boiled frozen corn.

Take a plate, add a layer of potatoes, gravy on top, corn on top of gravy, boom done.

Filling, tasty, easy.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

Similar to J.V. - Pizza buns.

English muffins cut in half and placed onto cookie sheet. Dress with pasta sauce, grated cheese and cut pepperoni, more cheese maybe. Cook to bubbling/melted cheese (350 for 20 minutes or less).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A take out steak sandwich/Swiss/mushrooms from a local restaurant that has a drive through window. Call, 10 minutes there, 10 minutes to home, eat. Or a frozen pizza covered with mushrooms and hot peppers.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike4916 said:


> Similar to J.V. - Pizza buns.
> 
> English muffins cut in half and placed onto cookie sheet. Dress with pasta sauce, grated cheese and cut pepperoni, more cheese maybe. Cook to bubbling/melted cheese (350 for 20 minutes or less).


My kids practically grew up on English muffin little pizzas. However we toasted the english muffin first. We always bought Thomas's English muffins that were frozen. So to get a crispy crust they had to be toasted first then assembled and baked.
I made a couple not long ago for lunch. They were great.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Having that steak sandwich tonight. Yum.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Baked some pork chops season with my favorite meat seasoning and left over sides.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> My kids practically grew up on English muffin little pizzas. However we toasted the english muffin first. We always bought Thomas's English muffins that were frozen. So to get a crispy crust they had to be toasted first then assembled and baked.
> I made a couple not long ago for lunch. They were great.


I've discovered toasted bread of most kinds gives it a flavor i prefer . hamburger buns , hotdog buns , most any sliced bread .


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Mike4916 said:


> What my mom called mince and mash.


Sounds like a de-constructed shepherd's pie. Nice!

I used to do lots of scrambled hamburger dishes. You can throw anything in. Onions of course. potatoes, peppers, any vegetable, pasta, the possibilities are endless. Another good one is sliced kielbasa, onions and potatoes in a skillet. Fry them up so they're all a little crispy. Or poor man's steak subs: Scrambled hamburger with peppers and onions, on a sub roll with your favorite cheese. A little steak seasoning, like A1 or Worcestershire sauce, adds to the illusion.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The laziest i've ever been was yesterday evening when i prepared 4 Celery sticks by peeling the dental floss non chew-ables from the back side and filling the trough with Jif . Those 6 lbs. i recently gained is coming off .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just get a spoon and eat it from the jar.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I just get a spoon and eat it from the jar.


That's not preparing . That's just lazy .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, I said nothing about preparing in the title.


----------

